# Not getting notification of Delivery Receipt



## wonderer (Jan 7, 2005)

I use Windows XP and for my email Microsoft Outlook 2002. For the last few days I have been unable to get notification of Delivery Receipt after I have sent an email, even though the addressee confirms he/she has received my emails. The Voting Button for Delivery Receipt in email Tracking Options is of course checked. I have tried unchecking it and rechecking it with and without rebooting. Any suggestions would be welcome.

The problem started after I sent an email to bccs only, ie a "Distribution list suppressed" type of email.


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

I am using Outlook. Everytime I do a new install, I tell it NOT to send read receipts, and not to even ask me. Receiving email receipts isn't up to you. Are you sure your recipient isn't using the settings I use?


----------



## biagio (May 10, 2006)

May I also suggest checking your junkmail. Read Receipts are different than Delivery Receipts. It's possible it's being picked up as spam.


----------



## wonderer (Jan 7, 2005)

*No Delivery Receipt from any recipient.*



Anne Troy said:


> I am using Outlook. Everytime I do a new install, I tell it NOT to send read receipts, and not to even ask me. Receiving email receipts isn't up to you. Are you sure your recipient isn't using the settings I use?


I don't request read receipts, only delivery receipts. I can't see that it's possible to use your settings for delivery receipts. 

Also, I refer to all recipients, not just one.

But thanks for thinking about it.

It sounds as though you reinstal Outlook periodically, something I would feel nervous about doing. If you don't mind my asking, why do you do this?


----------



## wonderer (Jan 7, 2005)

biagio said:


> May I also suggest checking your junkmail. Read Receipts are different than Delivery Receipts. It's possible it's being picked up as spam.


Thanks but I haven't set up a spam filter and I don't get read receipts.


----------

